# Harper's Island - CBS Thursday's



## dcowboy7

*Starts April 9 / Ends July 2 - New Episode every Saturday 10:00pm et:*

Seven years after her mom & five other people were killed on a secluded island off the coast of Seattle, Abby Mills along with a group of family & friends return back to the island for the wedding of her best friend. As the wedding festivities begin, friendships are tested and secrets exposed as a murderer claims victims, one by one, transforming the wedding week of fun and celebration into a terrifying struggle for survival.

Directed by Jon Turteltaubis (National Treasure), in every episode someone is killed and every person is a suspect, from the wedding party to the island locals. By the end of the 13 episodes, all questions will be answered, the killer will be revealed and only a few will survive.


----------



## oldschoolecw

The butler did it


----------



## dave29

I will be watching this show, the wife and I have been looking forward to it.


----------



## Steve615

SL is set for this show.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ImBack234

oldschoolecw said:


> The butler did it


With a candlestick in the library.


----------



## phrelin

oldschoolecw said:


> The butler did it





ImBack234 said:


> With a candlestick in the library.


Darned! I always lose. I had Colonel Mustard.


----------



## hoophead

Sounds like it has possibilities; have talked Mrs. Hoop into it now...


----------



## Steve Mehs

I can't wait!


----------



## Dario33

I definitely plan on tuning into this -- sounds like a neat concept.


----------



## phrelin

From TV Week:


> One of the biggest promotional tools CBS is utilizing for "Harper's" is a potentially landmark online campaign for the show built around Web companion series "Harper's Globe." "Globe" premiered online late last month as a parallel storyline to the on-air series debuting this week. With the pre-launch of the Web show, the network is aiming to build an audience through social marketing and community outreach that feeds into the network show.
> 
> CBS executives will be keeping a close eye on both the on-air and online performance of "Harper's" for the next 13 weeks of the program's life. If both the TV show and its companion Web series are successful, the company says it will aim to duplicate the model with other programs in the future.


 The FAQ page of the Harper's Globe web site is...interesting?


----------



## IndyMichael

I'm glad it's a 13 ep and done show. Had I know Lost would turn into what it has, I never would've started watching it. I'm still watching Lost and glad it has a known end date now too.


----------



## BobbySteelz

IndyMichael said:


> I'm glad it's a 13 ep and done show. Had I know Lost would turn into what it has, I never would've started watching it. I'm still watching Lost and glad it has a known end date now too.


Yeah that was the main appeal is for me....other unnamed shows meandered off into multiple indulgent seasons, i'm all for a show thats gonna have a beginning middle and end all in one 13 episode swoop..


----------



## phrelin

BobbySteelz said:


> Yeah that was the main appeal is for me....other unnamed shows meandered off into multiple indulgent seasons, i'm all for a show thats gonna have a beginning middle and end all in one 13 episode swoop..


It appears we have some who, like me, prefer the British model which, though sometimes results in a show having more seasons than expected, usually ends shows with 12-20 episodes. None of those episodes that look like the writers sat in a room asking each other "what do we do now?"


----------



## dcowboy7

good review by hinckley....slight spoilers in it so ill just post the link if u want to read:

By David Hinckley, New York Daily News
*
Rating: 4 out of 5 STARS*

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...4-09_harpers_wedding_crashers_to_die_for.html

ps- thx imback234.


----------



## ImBack234

dcowboy7 said:


> good review by hinckley....slight spoilers in it so ill just post the link if u want to read:
> 
> By David Hinckley, New York Daily News
> *
> Rating: 4 out of 5 STARS*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertain...o_die_for.html


cowboy your link didn't work but I did a search and found it. 
Thanks for the heads up.
Hope mine works.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...4-09_harpers_wedding_crashers_to_die_for.html


----------



## dcowboy7

i think hinckley over reached.


----------



## phrelin

dcowboy7 said:


> i think hinckley over reached.


Yeah. From the story:


> Since it plans to wrap everything up in 13 weeks, "Harper's Island" should provide a good test for the viability of a short-run series on broadcast TV.


What, never heard of a mini-series before? And British TV does it successfully all the time. I don't think a "chainsaw massacre" series is the best test, but what do I know.

On the other hand, if it pulls enough advertising for CBS, it's a success so maybe we'll be lucky enough to see more of these rather than a 13-week and canceled unresolved series.


----------



## BubblePuppy

phrelin said:


> Yeah. From the story: What, never heard of a mini-series before? And British TV does it successfully all the time. I don't think a "chainsaw massacre" series is the best test, but what do I know.
> 
> On the other hand, if it pulls enough advertising for CBS, it's a success so maybe we'll be lucky enough to see more of these rather than a 13-week and canceled unresolved series.





phrelin said:


> Yeah. From the story: What, never heard of a mini-series before? And British TV does it successfully all the time. I don't think a "chainsaw massacre" series is the best test, but what do I know.





phrelin said:


> On the other hand, if it pulls enough advertising for CBS, it's a success so maybe we'll be lucky enough to see more of these rather than a 13-week and canceled unresolved series.




And don't forget "The Prisoner" in the 70's starring  



phrelin said:


> Yeah. From the story: What, never heard of a mini-series before? And British TV does it successfully all the time. I don't think a "chainsaw massacre" series is the best test, but what do I know.





phrelin said:


> On the other hand, if it pulls enough advertising for CBS, it's a success so maybe we'll be lucky enough to see more of these rather than a 13-week and canceled unresolved series.




And don't forget "The Prisoner" in the 70's starring Patrick McGoohan (sp).
It was a british 17 episode summer replacement here.
What it replaced I don't recall.


http://www.dbstalk.com/wiki/Patrick_McGoohan


----------



## Jimmy 440

I just heard something a few days ago on tv about a remake of The Prisoner which is being planned.


----------



## BubblePuppy

BubblePuppy said:


> And don't forget "The Prisoner" in the 70's starring
> 
> 
> And don't forget "The Prisoner" in the 70's starring Patrick McGoohan (sp).
> It was a british 17 episode summer replacement here.
> What it replaced I don't recall.


Ah..what the he$$ happened with the fonts?, and all the quotes. Didn't mean for the post to look like this.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Jimmy 440 said:


> I just heard something a few days ago on tv about a remake of The Prisoner which is being planned.


I know the original show was a slight continuation of another spy show, the name of which escapes me (Secrect Agent Man?) that wrapped up the series.


----------



## phrelin

BubblePuppy said:


> Ah..what the he$$ happened with the fonts?, and all the quotes. Didn't mean for the post to look like this.


Regardless of the glitch, you got me curious.

From IMDb


> The series first aired on American TV in 1968 as a summer replacement for a Jackie Gleason series.


----------



## BubblePuppy

phrelin said:


> Regardless of the glitch, you got me curious.
> 
> From IMDb


I watched it when it was first aired, then I watched it via dvd decades later. I still enjoyed it, but very 70's. But it was innovative at the time, a new show versus reruns. I'll take that any day.
If you watch the original please post your impressions.


----------



## Steve615

Jimmy 440 said:


> I just heard something a few days ago on tv about a remake of The Prisoner which is being planned.


I had mentioned this back in Jan. in another thread,about Mad Men's third season coming up on AMC. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149597

The mention of The Prisoner remake is noted in the first post of that thread.
For more info,AMC now has a page on their site for The Prisoner,at the following link.

http://www.amctv.com/originals/the-prisoner/


----------



## BubblePuppy

Steve615 said:


> I had mentioned this back in Jan. in another thread,about Mad Men's third season coming up on AMC.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149597
> 
> The mention of The Prisoner remake is noted in the first post of that thread.
> For more info,AMC now has a page on their site for The Prisoner,at the following link.
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/originals/the-prisoner/


"I am not a number! I'm a real man!"


----------



## Jimmy 440

Thanks Steve.


----------



## armophob

Yawn. Was this how Lost or 90120 started? I made it 38 minutes before I deleted it. Not my cup of tea for sure.


----------



## say-what

Maybe it's just me, but about midway through the 1st episode, I couldn't wait for the entire cast to become victims of the mystery killer. I don't care who the killer is, just off all of these idiotic people.


----------



## Jimmy 440

Harry Hamlin looked like he's been through the ringer.I didn't know that was him till I re watched the credits.


----------



## Henry

Harry got bit ... big time. Too _Fringie_ for me ... don't need more monsters ... bye-bye timer.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I watched the premier a few hours ago, I thought it was pretty good, thought it would be a little different, but it was good and I can’t wait for next week episode. Cool concept with real suspense not some lame fake reality show, I’ll take it.


----------



## The Merg

HDG said:


> Harry got bit ... big time. Too _Fringie_ for me ... don't need more monsters ... bye-bye timer.


He got chopped... When they talk about the serial killer, it is remarked how he chopped, burned, and hung his victims...

Also, don't forget that two people were killed in the premier. Cousin Benny was the first to go...

- Merg


----------



## Henry

The Merg said:


> He got chopped... When they talk about the serial killer, it is remarked how he chopped, burned, and hung his victims...
> 
> Also, don't forget that two people were killed in the premier. Cousin Benny was the first to go...
> 
> - Merg


Chopped, chompped, bit ... no diff for me. Enjoy it, though.


----------



## ozonedan

Steve Mehs said:


> I watched the premier a few hours ago, I thought it was pretty good, thought it would be a little different, but it was good and I can't wait for next week episode. Cool concept with real suspense not some lame fake reality show, I'll take it.


Cool concept? It was more like a cheap slasher movie to me. My wife had enough after 30 minutes. I told her I would give it one more week. Or maybe not. Bad acting, bad writing. Just BAD. :nono2:


----------



## Steve Mehs

Cheap, Bad Acting, Bad Writing, Just bad, you must have Harper's Island confused with whats on two hours prior, Survivor.


----------



## peaches

Reminds me of a bad High School play. Too juvenile for me, but that feature probably hits dead on for some of you. Report on something with real acting next time. Next thing we know the same crowd will be applauding the "See Jane Run" book. LOL


----------



## BobbySteelz

it certainly has a younger appeal to it (who wouldn't want to look at that) but i'm fine with that, as with most horror type shows...its always the young hot ones getting chopped up...not much appeal in watching older people getting slayed i guess.


----------



## dodge boy

Shoot I forgot to record the first episode, well I'm off to D*'s website....


----------



## spunkyvision

I realize they need to show most of the characters because most will be killed off (I assume) but there were way too many characters that looked similar so we were confused on who was who.
I thought it was so-so


----------



## dave29

I didn't think it was too bad, I will give it a try for a few weeks.


----------



## BobaBird

dodge boy said:


> Shoot I forgot to record the first episode,


Same here. I guess 87 weeks of promos and teasers just wasn't enough for some of us.


----------



## ImBack234

TV Review: Harper's Island
By Daniel Carlson, April 08, 2009 05:36 ET

*Bottom Line: A dull thriller that might impress your grandmother.*:eek2:


----------



## peaches

And that's a big MIGHT. lol


----------



## mreposter

ImBack234 said:


> TV Review: Harper's Island
> By Daniel Carlson, April 08, 2009 05:36 ET
> 
> *Bottom Line: A dull thriller that might impress your grandmother.*:eek2:


I don't think granny would be too impressed by a sick decapitation in the first segment and a guy hacked in half in the last segment of the premiere. This thing is gross trash.


----------



## Steve Mehs

And my only complaint was there wasn't enough gore and violence. While I don't expect Friday The 13th stuff on network TV, the gore factor could be upped a notch, and the hot chicks could show more. I was excited to see Cameron Richardson in the show, I loved her [body] in Fox's short lived supernatural drama Point Pleasant from a few years back. While I think she looked better back in '05 she needs to show more skin before she gets killed off.


----------



## mreposter

Steve Mehs said:


> And my only complaint was there wasn't enough gore and violence.... I was excited to see Cameron Richardson in the show... she needs to show more skin before she gets killed off.


Just what TV needs - more sex and violence.


----------



## ImBack234

mreposter said:


> Just what TV needs - more sex and violence.


Where do I find more.


----------



## Steve Mehs

mreposter said:


> Just what TV needs - more sex and violence.


What's the point of watching TV if there's no sex or violence?


----------



## peaches

You guys make me sick.


----------



## IndyMichael

Steve Mehs said:


> . While I think she looked better back in '05 she needs to show more skin before she gets killed off.












Enough skin for ya Steve?


----------



## phrelin

I smile when I read the debate about sex and violence related to this show.

The most consistently successful shows on TV are the Law and Order and the CSI franchises. Bones is a hit. 24 is a hit. I could go on and on. The annual body count on the Law and Orders and CSI: New York - dead and/or mutilated - far exceeds the murder rate in New York City.

The last Bones had a body split open down the back to create wings and was displayed by a death metal band at their concerts.

But I just knew Harper's Island, which is simply an Agatha Christie murder mystery where all the folks are gathered at the mansion and start being killed, would bother some people. And I don't know why, given the current TV programming successes.


----------



## Steve Mehs

peaches said:


> You guys make me sick.


Why thank you 



IndyMichael said:


> Enough skin for ya Steve?


NICE! :righton:



> The most consistently successful shows on TV are the Law and Order and the CSI franchises.


I use TV an entertainment. Seeing people get mutilated, gutted, impaled and decapitated is entertainment. Seeing hot chicks not wearing much is even better. This is all fiction, it's not real, so I don't see what the big deal is. And sex sells. How many guys really watched Baywatch or Ghost Whisperer for that matter for the 'terrific' storylines and the heartwarming moments? I don't find PBS documentaries or ridiculously overdone family crap like 7th Heaven remotely entertaining. And with the success of not only those shows but others, it's what the people want. Personally I want darker more sadistic TV. Criminal Minds is great for that, even better was Fox's summer crime drama a few years back that was canceled called 'The Inside'. Don't get me wrong violence and gore is good and all, but these shows deal more with the most twisted, darkest part of the human psyche. Depending on how they are done, I love psychological thrillers.


----------



## peaches

You are welcome for the comment only.

BTW: Smarten up on your choice of teams. lol


----------



## BattleScott

Not that I'm opposed to the gore, but I think it would better if they would make the murder scenes more "suspensful" and less visual, like the original Halloween. I was expecting more, hopefully it will get a little more suspenseful once they start to figure out the killings are happening again...


----------



## Steve Mehs

Episode 2 was pretty good. I loved Reverend Fain's decapitation, it was funny as hell, I had to rewind and watch it about 5 times, I couldn’t stop laughing. Not as funny as the decapitation sconce in Sleepy Hallow when the head fell into the laundry basket, but still pretty humorous. I was glad to see Lucy go so soon, she was a whiny *****. Too bad Cal is still alive though, so disappointed to see him alive.


----------



## dave29

Episode 2 was better, and I think it will get better each time. I'm going to keep on watching. Cal is annoying, can't wait till he's gone.


----------



## BobbySteelz

can't wait to see what happens when the guests start to panic about all the deaths...when does the british guy get the knife...

show has a youtube channel for anyone interested


----------



## dcowboy7

episode 3 only lost 1 person....getting there though.


----------



## dave29

dcowboy7 said:


> episode 3 only lost 1 person....getting there though.


I thought it was a good episode though, I am starting to enjoy watching this show.


----------



## oldschoolecw

CBS moving 'Harper's Island' to Saturday death slot?

http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009...ng-harpers-island-to-saturday-death-slot.html


----------



## Steve615

oldschoolecw said:


> CBS moving 'Harper's Island' to Saturday death slot?
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/korbitv/2009...ng-harpers-island-to-saturday-death-slot.html


Yep...just read about that on Variety's site.
Moving to Saturday nights at 9PM EDT.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118002887.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## phrelin

In the "say what???" department from the Variety story:


> CBS will fill the Thursday 10 p.m. slot this week with a repeat "Criminal Minds," and next week with a repeat "CSI." On Thursday, May 14, Eye will air the season finale of "CSI: NY" in the slot.
> 
> "CSI: NY" moves to Thursday from its usual Wednesday spot that week because the Eye will now air the two-hour "Criminal Minds" season finale from 9 p.m. to 11 p.m. on May 13. "Minds" was originally set to run 8 p.m. to 10 p.m. that night - but with President Obama holding a press conference this Wednesday, Eye suddenly had to push Wednesday laffers "Old Christine" and "Gary Unmarried" a week.


I think I've got it, but it was just too much information for my old brain to handle.


----------



## dcowboy7

The End.


----------



## elaclair

phrelin said:


> In the "say what???" department from the Variety story: I think I've got it, but it was just too much information for my old brain to handle.


Can you say 'Let the DVR figure it out'??? Knew you could.....


----------



## phrelin

elaclair said:


> Can you say 'Let the DVR figure it out'??? Knew you could.....


My DVR tends to make decisions I don't want. On more than one occasion I've had conflicts created by the networks screwing around with the schedule at the last minute. But, yes, the DVR will help me in this case if the Tribune Co. gets the schedule right.


----------



## Steve615

phrelin said:


> My DVR tends to make decisions I don't want. On more than one occasion I've had conflicts created by the networks screwing around with the schedule at the last minute. *But, yes, the DVR will help me in this case if the Tribune Co. gets the schedule right.*


I just checked the "To Do List" on our HD DVR that was set to record this show.
The info has been updated here,showing the move to Saturday nights.


----------



## johnck78

Anyone still watching this show? I thought it has gotten better each week and can't wait for the finale!


----------



## dave29

johnck78 said:


> Anyone still watching this show? I thought it has gotten better each week and can't wait for the finale!


Yeah, I have been watching it.

Haven't missed an episode, the show is pretty damn good. I hate that there is only one episode left.

It definitely got way better as it went on(acting got alot better too!)


----------



## Charise

I'm still watching. I always liked Agatha Christie's novels and figured this would probably be an update on "Ten Little Indians (And Then There Were None)." I thought it was supposed to be 13 episodes?? Oh, 2-hour finale--fun!


----------



## The Merg

I've been watching it. I like it. The acting has definitely been getting better.



Spoiler



I couldn't figure out who was playing Wakefield from the photos, but knew I recognized him. When he showed up at the end of the one episode, it finally hit me - Battlestar Gallatica!

As for this last episode, man I was so upset with who died at the end. If anyone deserved a happy ending...


----------



## jodyguercio

The Merg said:


> I've been watching it. I like it. The acting has definitely been getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't figure out who was playing Wakefield from the photos, but knew I recognized him. When he showed up at the end of the one episode, it finally hit me - Battlestar Gallatica!
> 
> As for this last episode, man I was so upset with who died at the end. If anyone deserved a happy ending...





Spoiler



Almost Shakespearean wasn't it.


----------



## Steve Mehs

So now that the series is over what did everyone think? Personally I loved it. The twist at the end was obvious in retrospect, my uncle called it shortly after the show started but I refused to believe it. Final two episodes were great, as was the whole series, but the last two were superb. As soon as this comes out on DVD, I'm getting it.


----------



## IndyMichael

I'm glad I stayed with it and my dvr caught the change to Saturdays. I'm also very happy CBS stuck with it.


----------



## frederic1943

I finally watched it this weekend. I let it stay on the DVR until I was sure that CBS would show all 13 episodes. I liked it. It wasn't great TV but it was a good 13 hour slasher movie. Watching it over a two days marathon did help me to remember all the characters. Except for the bridesmaids until they'd killed off enough of them.:lol:


----------



## phrelin

Watched the last two hours tonight. Now my wife's frustrated. I said during the second episode who was the evil doer other than Wakefield. Fortunately she thought I was nuts, so she was still surprised.


----------



## dave29

Steve Mehs said:


> So now that the series is over what did everyone think? Personally I loved it. The twist at the end was obvious in retrospect, my uncle called it shortly after the show started but I refused to believe it. Final two episodes were great, as was the whole series, but the last two were superb. As soon as this comes out on DVD, I'm getting it.


I thought it was a great series as well. I called Henry as the killer on episode 2, my wife said I was crazy. I even started thinking I was wrong about half way thru the series. Good ending, we need more summer time mini-series like this.


----------



## The Merg

I thought that it was a very good series. The last two episodes were very good.

I thought from the beginning that the killer being Henry would be too obvious, but it was definitely a good twist. Looking back there were some subtle signs. Like when Henry fired the shotgun at Wakefield in the forest and it hit near his feet. If you remember, Wakefield just stood there and stared at them without flinching. At the time you think he's like that since he's such a monster. In retrospect, it's because he knew he wouldn't be shot.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy

One of the best shows I've seen on Network TV.....
Better than "Life on Mars"

Loved the ending....


----------



## dhhaines

Great 13 hour "mini series". Can we have another like it?


----------



## dcowboy7

dhhaines said:


> Great 13 hour "mini series". Can we have another like it?


Based off its hideous ratings....probably not.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

I just wanted to say, I loved this show as well. I watched most of it on Netflix Instant Watch.

The last 2 episodes had great twists. I guess I should have forseen it was Henry. Still the last episode was kind of freaky. I'm thinking, "Dude, that's your sister". Half sister but still. It kind of made me think of a messed up version of Luke and Leia on Star Wars.


----------



## ImBack234

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> I just wanted to say, I loved this show as well. I watched most of it on Netflix Instant Watch.
> 
> The last 2 episodes had great twists. I guess I should have forseen it was Henry. Still the last episode was kind of freaky. I'm thinking, "Dude, that's your sister". Half sister but still. It kind of made me think of a messed up version of Luke and Leia on Star Wars.


Maybe there southerners.  LOL
If a brother and sister gets divorced in New York are they still brother and sister down south.


----------



## The Merg

I don't think the connection Henry was looking for was that type of connection. I think he just realized that he had a profound love for, what ended up being his sister. I didn't get a feeling that there was a sexual tension between Henry and Abby. More of that little kids that just want to be together and left alone by grown-ups feeling.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL

I too finally watched it after all 13 episodes were recorded and I loved it. Very well written and the acting was not bad either. I also loved all the red herrings in the show and I now have a favorite all time death scene, head spade thru the head!

I was thinking was Jimmy from like episode 3 on but then when I started watching episodes 12 and 13 I started thinking Sully because he sorta looks like Wakefield. Man, I was VERY surprised to find out it was Henry. 

Oh, and to whomever it was that doubted me before that CBS would show the whole series 

Oh, and David Cassidy has one HOT daughter.


----------



## jodyguercio

RunnerFL said:


> Oh, and David Cassidy has one HOT daughter.


I never realized that she was his daughter but you're right Runner she's a hottie.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

The Merg said:


> I don't think the connection Henry was looking for was that type of connection.


What do you mean exactly? I've been reading the threads on the imdb board on this show and one the writers of the show clearly stated that if Henry could marry Abby, he would. He wants her in _that_ way. Nothing less.


----------



## The Merg

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> What do you mean exactly? I've been reading the threads on the imdb board on this show and one the writers of the show clearly stated that if Henry could marry Abby, he would. He wants her in _that_ way. Nothing less.


I guess I just didn't get that impression. The way he was acting at the end when he had her in the house was almost like that idea of a "little brother and sister that got the house to themselves".

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL

jodyguercio said:


> I never realized that she was his daughter but you're right Runner she's a hottie.


Yeah, I hated to see her die one episode from the end. That meant we didn't get to see her anymore.


----------



## jodyguercio

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I hated to see her die one episode from the end. That meant we didn't get to see her anymore.


It was a sad day for sure....was doing a search for her and the actress who played Abby has the same last name but isn't a sister. Wonder if they are related at all.


----------



## RunnerFL

jodyguercio said:


> It was a sad day for sure....was doing a search for her and the actress who played Abby has the same last name but isn't a sister. Wonder if they are related at all.


I don't think so, the actress who played Abby if I remember right was born in Ireland.

btw Katie Cassidy is going to be in the new Nightmare on Elm Street. Let's hope she's a brunette in that instead of a blonde like in her imdb pics. :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio

RunnerFL said:


> I don't think so, the actress who played Abby if I remember right was born in Ireland.
> 
> btw Katie Cassidy is going to be in the new Nightmare on Elm Street. Let's hope she's a brunette in that instead of a blonde like in her imdb pics. :lol:


Have to keep an eye out for that remake. The _Halloween_ one Rob Zombie did was good. Haven't watched the new _Friday the 13th_ yet though.


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy

dhhaines said:


> Great 13 hour "mini series". Can we have another like it?


Here's a show coming up on ABC kind of similar to it. Welcome to Happy Town.



jodyguercio said:


> Have to keep an eye out for that remake. The _Halloween_ one Rob Zombie did was good. Haven't watched the new _Friday the 13th_ yet though.


I saw them both. Both were really good.

Anyways, about Katie Cassidy, I agree she's quite fetching. I just also recently found out she was David Cassidy's daughter. I first saw her on When a Stranger Calls. I actually think she's a good actress. Not just eye candy. There's a TV show I watch called Supernatural and she was replaced and the actress that replaced her was pretty bad. Very wooden and stilted. Definitely, not as good as Katie. That's when I realized that Katie can actually act too.


----------

